# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Red Orchestra 2: Герои Сталинграда (RUS, Repack)

## yermakov_d

d2981ffb094f698e965b9a9.jpg
1dc85c88f06dbf1c1f38cee.jpg


Дата выхода игры: 13 сентября 2011
Дата выхода игры в России: 16 сентября 2011
Жанр: Action (Shooter) / 3D / 1st Person

Разработчик: Tripwire Interactive
Издатель: 1C Publishing
Издатель в России: 1C-СофтКлаб 

Системные требования:
*Операционная Система: Windows XP / Vista / 7
*Процессор: Quad Core с тактовой частотой 2,6 ГГц или лучше
*Оперативная память: 3 Гб
*Видеокарта: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260/ATI Radeon HD 5750 GT или лучше с 512 Мб видеопамяти, совместимая с
*DirectX 9 и поддерживающая SM 3.0
*Звуковая карта: Совместимая с DirectX 9.0c
*Свободное место на жёстком диске: 9 Гб
Таблетка: Вшита (SKiDROW)

Описание:
Red Orchestra 2: Герои Сталинграда является продолжением известной игры Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 законно признанной одним из лучших тактических многопользовательских шутеров о Второй мировой войне. Игра посвящена важнейшему сражению, которое стало поворотным моментом в великой войне, — Сталинградской битве, а также связанными с ней боевым операциям, проводившимся как советскими, так и германскими войсками с июля 1942 года по февраль 1943 года. Проект создан на графическом движке Unreal Engine 3. Преображенный игровой интерфейс позволит новичкам без труда освоить управление. А пристальное внимание к историческим и техническим деталям обеспечивает невероятный реализм сражений и не оставит равнодушными любителей "шутеров".

Особенности игры]
**Современный мультиплеер.*
Сложный и брутальный геймплей оригинальной игры усовершенствован и оптимизирован. При этом многопользовательские режимы легко узнаваемы. «Перестрелка» — вариант командного боя от Tripwire; «Обратный отсчет», в котором персонаж не может возрождаться; режим «Территория», популярный среди сотен тысяч поклонников Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45, — все они рассчитаны на большое количество участников и поражают невероятной динамикой и накалом страстей. 

**Храброе сердце.*
За успешное выполнение заданий бойцу присваивается звание героя: во время битвы он будет вдохновлять союзников на подвиги и наводить страх на противников. Герой отличается от рядовых солдат не только внешне — он получает в свое распоряжение самое лучшее оружие и снаряжение. 

**Боевая подготовка.*
Прежде чем вступить в сетевые баталии, стоит отточить мастерство стрельбы и другие боевые навыки в двух кампаниях для одиночного прохождения — на стороне СССР или Германии. Благодаря взаимодействию с открытым миром путь каждого игрока будет уникален.

**Битва за Сталинград.*
Вниманию игроков предлагается захватывающий сценарий, позволяющий принять участие в грандиозных исторических событиях.

**Как на войне.*
Игра выделяется реалистичной графикой и физикой, которая учитывает множество важных деталей, включая законы баллистики, отличительные черты ранений различными пулями, особенности человеческого дыхания, фокусировки взгляда, ношения того или иного оружия и многое другое. Столь тщательно вооружение времен Второй мировой не проработано ни в одной игре

**Для тех, кто в танке.*
Игроки получат возможность испытать, каково сражаться в составе танкового расчета. Детальная трехмерная модель интерьера могучей боевой машины, полный экипаж под управлением ИИ, продвинутая система учета параметров брони и получаемого урона — все это составляет уникальную виртуальную модель танка.

_Скриншоты_

   
   

_Скачать:_
letitbit , vip-file , shareflare

----------

